
The origins of the class Meta idiom in python - mapleoin
http://mapleoin.github.io/perma/python-class-meta
======
coleifer
Nice post! I think to put it concisely, you could say it provides namespacing.
Unfortunately, when your classes have inheritance, you end up hand-
implementing inheritance for the Meta attributes. I've gone back and forth on
what's better, but Meta seems here to stay.

